# Ross County Stud!



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

My Buddy shot this buck a few nights ago. He isn't a member here but I just wanted to share this giant to get the blood pumping. Green score 234"


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow!!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that is truly a stud of a lifetime. not only an awesome rack but a huge body. congrats to your friend. he wont be able to get through the front door for a month because his head is so big, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Holy @&)@!!!!
That's a lifetime deer for sure!
Congrats to him


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I would miss. Sheesh.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Holy crapazoly! What a tall rack and with great mass too! At first glance I'd have guessed closer to 300, but it will be scored as a typical and you get a lot more deductions that way. 

There was an outfit a few years ago that was promoting "no deductions" type of scoring. Don't remember who they were, but I guess it didn't catch on. Wonder what the gross is on this deer. 

Well, whatever the score, big congrats to your bud! And thanks for posting.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Dayum!! Buck Daddy!!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow! That's all I got, is Wow.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

omfg. Toad for sure. 1 more day till I get out. Pics like this make the last day of work suck. Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

That is a great deer for sure. Congrats to your friend for a buck of a life time.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Ummmm.... isn't that some kind of record???

It's gotta be atop some kind of record? Top 5 in Ohio?


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

That is an awesome buck ! Terrific job taking that beast!


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

We may share a mutual friend. A buddy of mine showed me this deer the other night, said that his friend just shot this. What a monster!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Giant! Love the mass. Wow!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Awesome Buck.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

ostbucks98 said:


>


With that being the buckmasters score any idea what he will bring BC?
Heck of a deer! Congrats to him.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Very Impressive


----------



## Spinnerbait (Jun 26, 2005)

WOW what a beautiful buck...Congrats to your friend


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow! That is a monster buck for certain.


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

all I can say is ... DUDE


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

http://link.wideopenspaces.com/clic...aW4tb2hpby8/52f10bfec16bcfa46f27b0e2C1527eba0

Here is a link to wide open spaces article about this possible world record typical whitetail. Hope the link works. Congratulations on your awesome kill


----------

